

500 Greatest Rock Albums of All Time - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/lists/500-greatest-albums-of-all-time-20120531

======
kolbe
I hate that Rolling Stone cannot seem acknowledge that rock (or music in
general) has actually continued to be good since the 70's.

